# Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Opus FF



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Recent taste test 2008 release.
A well rounded smoke, great finish, medium strength.
Smooth sailin.

Read the full review here: Opus X Fuente Fuente Cigar Review - Opus FF


----------

